
Watch the exoplanets dancing - albanlv
http://pierre-jean-maurel.fr/2015/12/12/le-ballet-des-exoplanetes/
======
gus_massa
Nice. Just the standard warning: Most of the detected systems have a big
planet very close to the star, because they are easier to detect, not because
they are so overwhelming abundant.

(More info, for example:
[https://web.njit.edu/~gary/320/Lecture10.html](https://web.njit.edu/~gary/320/Lecture10.html)
)

------
coworfing
Beautiful and poetic

~~~
albanlv
Thanks!

